# Audi Q7 Limousine Now Available for Hire in the UK



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't know about this one, but we're an Audi site so I'm running it anyway. Coolest thing ever in limo-land? I'm not sure. I'd take an A8L I guess..... not sure what to make of the popularity in 'Asian weddings'. We run em as we find em folks.








* Full Story *


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

looks.... odd.....
i dont know if i like it!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

Very interesting. I guess that when you need to go offroading in luxury with 20 of your closest friends, this would be a classy option.


----------

